# Fog Chiller - Trash Can PDF Directions



## jimmersg (Sep 30, 2003)

All - back for my 16th year of Yard Haunts.

I have worked with a lot of fog chillers but two years ago found the best and I made a PDF file with Step by Step instructions. I have built two of these and have two V-950 super foggers hooked to them.

Here is a quick single page I setup until I can get my full web server back online.
Any issues let me know an I can email you the PDF instead

Link to Site http://halloweeen.guntow.com or http://www.guntow.com using self-signed certificate you will get a security warning
email [email protected]
Go to Content and click into Halloween Folder and How-Tos

and Word of Caution: wear gloves when working with sheet metal duct - I forgot my own warning and it cost me 3 1/2 hours in the emergency room and 5 stitches on the Day of Halloween Setup.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd love to view this but am having a bit of trouble  Would you mind emailing it to me at [email protected] please? Thanks so much Jim


----------



## jimmersg (Sep 30, 2003)

On the way.. sorry about that using a iOmega Cloud Hard drive.. forces HTTPS but cert will cause a security warning.. so would need to except it and baswed on browser that can be like finding fresh Halloween candy on Easter


----------

